# Kindle and the Holidays.... A reading suggestion:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Some people find the holidays difficult for various reasons:  Some-- loved ones are serving in the military, others have passed on, some have had financial hardships, divorce, empty nest, loss of pet, ill health or just plain blue for no good reason:  etc...  Whatever the case may be...  

I suggest we list "Happy Kindle Reads" for those who need a perk-me-up...feel free to add to the list.  I'm going with kids' title (series) sometimes kids could use a cheering up too.

Mrs. Piggle Wiggle, Mrs. Piggle Wiggle's Magic, Mrs. Piggle Wiggle's Farm

continue...


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"The Zombie Survival Guide"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two of the free books offered this week, *Free-Range Chickens* and *The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death *are supposed to be funny. I haven't read them yet (just got them the other day!) but that might be a bit of humor to lighten the holiday mood.

L


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

May I suggest:


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

This is one that I like to read.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

tc said:


> This is one that I like to read.


Great suggestion tc, I read it about 3 weeks ago. It is definitely a feel good book, there is humor, a goodness toward mankind, love. The thing I enjoyed the most is the author is an Alabamian so I knew exactly where all the locations were although the little community was fictional. I LOL several times!
Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Fannie Flagg is so talented; don't even get me started on Fried Green Tomatoes....love it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Fannie Flagg is so talented; don't even get me started on Fried Green Tomatoes....love it.


Yes she is very talented. SJC I hope things are going well with your Mom.

Linda


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm reading a collection of Holiday stories by 4 authors (Fern Michaels, JoAnn Ross, Mary Burton and Judy Duarte) called *Silver Bells*. They are definitely quick, light feel good stories that are perfect when you are grabbing a few moments here and there to read during this busy, busy time.

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Bells/dp/B001FA0PEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1229015584&sr=1-1








(my picture won't show ) _fixed. Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For a link to show as a picture instead of just a link, when posting, you need to click on the little button above the smiley faces that's 3rd from the left. It looks like a little framed picture. You will get a set of tags like this [ img][/img ] (space inside brackets added so the tags would show up. Then you paste your link between them, like this [ img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ay1CdsRqL._SS500_.jpg[/img ] Alternatively, you can highlight the link if you've already pasted it and then click the button, which will put the tags on either side of the highlighted text.

Hope this helps, feel free to try it again! Next we'll work on the Kindleboards linkmaker...

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Teninx said:


> "The Zombie Survival Guide"


Now see that would cheer me up. Max Brooks is a great author!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wasn't sure the Zombie Guide was real so I looked it up.  And bought it for a gift. I got The Stupidest Angel for myself and Zelda.

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Durphy: If the giftee enjoys the Zombie Survival Guide, make sure they buy World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie Wars. Same author, full of just as much awesome as the first book!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!  Now I know


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For a link to show as a picture instead of just a link, when posting, you need to click on the little button above the smiley faces that's 3rd from the left. It looks like a little framed picture. You will get a set of tags like this [ img][/img ] (space inside brackets added so the tags would show up. Then you paste your link between them, like this [ img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ay1CdsRqL._SS500_.jpg[/img ] Alternatively, you can highlight the link if you've already pasted it and then click the button, which will put the tags on either side of the highlighted text.
> 
> Hope this helps, feel free to try it again! Next we'll work on the Kindleboards linkmaker...
> 
> Betsy


Ok, trying it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> Ok, trying it.


Make sure the link is to an image, not just a web page (the link should end in .jpg not .htm or .html or something else).

Betsy


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you get the link to an image? I right clicked on the picture & then clicked copy.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> How do you get the link to an image? I right clicked on the picture & then clicked copy.


If you're using Firefox, right click the picture, select Properties, then copy the image information after the words "Location" it should be a long link like this = http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51FvNoEih1L._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-23,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Ta da!
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You can't go wrong with any of the Stephanie Plum series. It's guarantee to make you laugh and chase away the blues. 
DH is on call for Christmas, my best friend is going home and the family is 3000 miles away. I'm planning to read the Plum holiday book on Christmas Day.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sjc said:


> Mrs. Piggle Wiggle, Mrs. Piggle Wiggle's Magic, Mrs. Piggle Wiggle's Farm


Mrs. Piggle Wiggle is on Kindle?!? Before I run off to check, here is my pick:








[/url]















(The link goes to amazon, but it's also available _free_ on manybooks.net.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner: Am I bad?...Mrs. Piggle Wiggle is on Amazon books but NOT Kindlebooks...worth the purchase though. I read them as a kid; my kids grew up reading her zany antics...and now my niece and nephews are enjoying her.

OK...so my new Kindle pick is...

*Lucia Lucia* by Adriana Trigiani











(I've read all of her books they are pretty good)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sjc said:


> marianner: Am I bad?...Mrs. Piggle Wiggle is on Amazon books but NOT Kindlebooks...worth the purchase though. I read them as a kid; my kids grew up reading her zany antics...and now my niece and nephews are enjoying her.


Yeah, I'll probably buy them in DT form for DD in the next few years. I love how she taught the kids lessons by indulging their vices and letting them experience the ultimate consequences. Do you remember the little girl who wouldn't clean her room, and Mrs. Piggle Wiggle told her mom to wait until she was really dirty and plant seeds on her?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sailorman said:


> I got a sample of this book a while back and thought it seemed like it would be pretty funny. Think I'll take your recommendation and buy it. Dave Barry is pretty good. I wish they would release some of Lewis Grizzard's books in kindle edition.


Oh I was a big Lewis Grizzard fan and read all of his books and his newspaper article evey week. His books are LOL funny! I had forgotten about him.

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner:  Wasn't it so funny?  I think the clean the room one was that the room became filthy and Mrs. Piggle Wiggle and the others had a parade under the bedroom window and the kid had to clean the room in order to get out the door.  The plant seeds, I think, was called the radish cure.  Good classic fun.  I'll have to dig them out of my kids' collection and re-read them just for kicks.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just finished a public domain version of Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" and "Some Christmas Stories", also from the public domain. There are some really great old books out there for free.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

What a great post..................  I have very dear friends that lost their only son to a car accident a year ago. I was wanting to fix them up a Christmas basket to open up x-mas morning. I think I'll grab a couple of these books and put in the basket along with the other items.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Yay, feedbooks, just downloaded _A Christmas Carol_.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Durphy: If the giftee enjoys the Zombie Survival Guide, make sure they buy World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie Wars. Same author, full of just as much awesome as the first book!


*I'm going to have to pick this up for my brother...he's obsessed with zombies and is prepared for them  He loved the survival guide that I got him last year ;-p*


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

marianner said:


> Mrs. Piggle Wiggle is on Kindle?!? Before I run off to check, here is my pick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marianner -

Is this a book of short stories? I recognize the author due to his "Oz" fame. Can you tell me a bit more about this book?

I liked the cover 

Marci


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Marci said:


> Marianner -
> 
> Is this a book of short stories? I recognize the author due to his "Oz" fame. Can you tell me a bit more about this book?
> 
> ...


No - it's a shortish novel. It starts with a baby being found by wood-nymphs, adopted, and named Claus. Then it follows him through adulthood as he makes it his mission in life to bring happiness to children's lives. It's divided into pretty short chapters, so I think it would be great for reading aloud at bedtime. My grandparents gave me this book for Christmas when I was 8 or 9, and I have pretty much read it every Christmas since. There is also a short story called "The Kidnapping of Santa Claus" (or something like that), and, according to Wikipedia, Santa Claus also makes an appearance in a couple of the lesser-known Oz books. I'm thinking about using MobiCreator to put all of Baum's Santa stories into a collection.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'm thinking about using MobiCreator to put all of Baum's Santa stories into a collection.


Oooh, that would be sweet!

Thanks for the information,

Marci


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

For werewolf fans:











It has a great sookie stackhouse story in it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

farmWife99: What a sweet idea; makes me glad to have started this post.  I know several people who get a bit down during the Holiday season:  I think your idea is a perfect pick-er-up-er...


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Two of the free books offered this week, *Free-Range Chickens* and *The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death *are supposed to be funny. I haven't read them yet (just got them the other day!) but that might be a bit of humor to lighten the holiday mood.
> 
> L


Free Range Chickens is good. Just got done with it.


----------

